# Euer wertvollster Drop?



## Toyuki (16. Oktober 2007)

Hi
ich wollt mal wissen was eurer Wertvollster drop war (den ihr verkauft habt).

Meiner war ein Juwelnschleifer Rezept (weiß grade net mehr wälches glaub ne +8crit teil) habs für 300g vertickt

MfG Toyuki


----------



## Ironic22 (16. Oktober 2007)

huhu, ich hatte vor ein paar monaten ein episches schmiedekunstrezept, das für satte 1700g über den tisch ging 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Genomchen (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab mal beim Ruffarmen beim Tempel "Charlottes Efeu" (Epic Halskette mit +Spelldmg) random gedroppt bekommen. Hab auch erstmal geschaut, als nach dem Mobloot ein lila Ding in meine Taschen verschwunden ist^^ Hab das Teil aber ned verkauft damals, sondern selbst angezogen.
Und in Zul Farak is damals das eine Epic Schwert gedropt (kenn den Namen nimmer), das wir für 500g vertickert haben,


----------



## Satanhimself (16. Oktober 2007)

Handschuhe der lebendigen berührung 
hat mir glaub 500g gebracht

war auch das einzige epic world drop ding das ich jemals hatte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (16. Oktober 2007)

mir is mal die 70er bm hunter hose gedroppt (bei meinem allerersten schlabby run^^): 650g


----------



## b1ubb (16. Oktober 2007)

wertvollster drop ???

hmmm ich wollt immer ashkandi haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ist aber nie gedroppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das wäre für mich der wertvollste drop gewesen ...


----------



## Gandariel-BH (16. Oktober 2007)

World drops:

Blaues Juwelenschleiferrezept +6krit +6 Aus glaub ich liegt momentan für 300-400gold im AH

Hergestellt

Cape der Entschlossenheit Epic 70 Umhang für 1125g im AH Verkauft


----------



## Baltharas-Malygos (16. Oktober 2007)

ich hatte schon so einige blaue sachen bekommen aber das große gold war nie dabei nur mal 270g für ein rezept, und epic drop gab es noch nie bei mir^^ (also nichts was nich gleich gebunden ist)


----------



## RapidFire (16. Oktober 2007)

Irgendein Schmiederezept für Heal Platte Armschienen oder waren es Handschuhe für 600g verkauft.


----------



## dasGROT (16. Oktober 2007)

Satanhimself schrieb:


> Handschuhe der lebendigen berührung
> hat mir glaub 500g gebracht
> 
> war auch das einzige epic world drop ding das ich jemals hatte
> ...



Ring der Treffsicherheit (Epic Hunter ring / World drop) - runde 1500g im AH

alle 2 wochen mein Khoriumblaster für 1200 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sonst früher den level 35 mage epic world drop und den taraeisbrecher , ebenfallls worlddrop (den hatte schon 4 mal Oo )

naja bin farm und drop lucker von beruf ... aba beim rollen loose ich immer xD


----------



## Anoth (16. Oktober 2007)

Grollklinge,
epic mount geld farmen adee^^

hab die damals für knapp 400g an nen schurken verdingern können (war erst wenige wochen nach dem release)


----------



## 2Pac (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab immer sau viel glück beim würfeln, habe sturm ass,delirium ass und 3-4 davon schon im ah verkauft. Auch sone blaue Jägeraxt aber hatte noch nie was episches als World drop bekommen nur in Instanzen...
Aber das beste war beim Sturm Ass naja wers sammelt zahlt halt gerne mal 600g dafür °!°


----------



## Pattex89 (16. Oktober 2007)

strat run 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



zu 2

was dropt NUR pala dungeon  1 set^^ wer bekommts

ich xD

was bin ich kein pala ansonsten hmmm^^ noch nie was bekommen


----------



## Crisis (16. Oktober 2007)

Atiesh, nach sehr langer Arbeit war er irgenwann mir:]


----------



## Haxxler (16. Oktober 2007)

Mir ist im Schattenmondtal mal das Muster für Netherdrachenhelm in die Hände gefallen für mich als Lederer natürlich super vorallem weil ich noch nen Shamy als Twink hab den ich damit ausrüsten kann ^^


----------



## Sasatha (16. Oktober 2007)

70er Epic Dudu Stab im Manatombs gedroppt.

Für 1800g vertickt^^

Damit bin ich dem emount ein ganzes stück näher gekommen!


----------



## Core.Wartex (16. Oktober 2007)

Nachtklinge: Epic-Dolch für lvl 70, gedroppt bei einem Talbuk in Netherstorm: 1890 <G
Singende Kristallaxt: epic-Axt,  1500 G


----------



## Easheron (16. Oktober 2007)

war irgenden worlddrop....Präzise Kalibriertes Schießeisen oder so..hat immer 150gold damals gebracht....da kam ich meinem epic mount auch seeehr viel näher 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sarkash (16. Oktober 2007)

<.<


Das einzige was wertvoll war war Darmreißer (epicdolch für stufe 40 (!)) ^^

Sonst kein Epiczeugs

Und blaues zeugs is nichts wert der dolch...40g war der weg


----------



## Berzerka (16. Oktober 2007)

der wertvollste bei mir war der umhang des lebensschenkers  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  70er epic heilerumhang 
is für 1750 rausgegangen.
ansonsten ist meinem schattenpriester auf lvl 40 neulich der stab des jordan in die hände gefallen, den wird er jetzt wohl ne weile tragen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aîm (16. Oktober 2007)

mein wertvollster drop war Die Nachtklinge
da se aber beim questen mit nem freund gedroppt ist, und er se mir weggewürfelt hat, hat er die 1,1k gold bekommen und net ich -.-

btw. könnte mir einer den bbcode für tooltips geben ?


----------



## Deadwool (16. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir ist 2 mal das selbe epische Schmiederezept "Pläne: Runenverzierter Hammer" gedropt. Das erste mal etwa 2 Wochen nach BC Release. Ging weg für 2500g im AH. Das zweite mal war vor etwa 3 Monaten. Das brachte dann nur noch knapp die Hälfte ein.


----------



## SPL1FFSTAR (16. Oktober 2007)

weltenbrecher, muhahah
für 10k verkooft.
und dann noch ne zwergische handkanone (: 500g


----------



## Gandalix (16. Oktober 2007)

Also. ich hatte bisher immer sehr viel glück was epix betrifft:

Kamaeis Himmelblauer Rock ( +117 heal etc) für 600g

Den Pvp Druiden Stab für weniger manaverbrauch beim Verwandeln, für 1800g verkauft

Singende Kristallaxt für ich glaube 400g 

und noch hammer des Nordwindes und so, aba naja die bringen 100g oda so...


----------



## Thraelon (16. Oktober 2007)

Bei Tyrantus im Nethersturm die Klinge der Zauberei, für 2000 Gold sofortkauf ging die weg.


----------



## Th0m45 (16. Oktober 2007)

WTF 2k g für die Klinge der Zauberei, da muss einer mächtig ein anner Waffel gehabt haben *g


----------



## tschilpi (16. Oktober 2007)

Kein einziges Epic in meinem leben je gedroppt.. leider...


----------



## Arcimbold (16. Oktober 2007)

Hä, hä... Der Lebensschenkende Umhang ist bei mir random in den Botanika (damals hieß das noch Botanikum) gedroppt, ist aber noch Teil meines Heiloutfits, wenn ich nicht so aufs Mana achten muss. Im scharlachroten Kloster hatte ich auch den Stab des Jordan, was mein Moonkin laaaange Zeit getragen hat. Ansonsten n paar blaue und ein episches Teil, allerding low level, alle zwischen 100 und 600 g. Nett war in den Mechanar das Rezept des Elixiers des erheblichen Magierbluts - Rezept nicht verkauft, aber die Elixiere, seitdem hab ich die epische Fluggestalt, und ein Juwi-Schleiferrezept in Nagrand, das für 400 g übern Tisch ging...


----------



## x3n0n (16. Oktober 2007)

Das Schädelflammenschild, rand World drop bei den Skeletten in den westlichen o.O, 400 G im AH...


----------



## homi111 (16. Oktober 2007)

als ich einmal mit meinen horden undead mage twink im brachland gelevelt hab bei den zwergen hab ich den stab des verücken sängers bekommen ^^ glaub der war blau und mit mein main weis ich net so...


----------



## Huntara (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab mal in Nagrand irgendein Rezept, also Muster (Schneidern) gefunden (lila) und dachte mir: setz das mal aus fun für 700 Gold 
ins AH....3 Minuten später war ich um 700 Gold reicher  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## schuten (16. Oktober 2007)

mhhh.... epixx.....
ma i-wo so ne lvl 42 epic 1h axt bekommen= 350G xD
dann vor kurzem ein schmiede rezept was für 550g weggangen ist 
und gestern hdz2 random drop diesen einen lv70 1h streitkolben für healer hat aber mein bruder bekommen als priest


----------



## Schwinger (16. Oktober 2007)

don santos berühmtes jagdgewehr - is für 920g weggegangen,gefunden bei en wasserelementaren bei skettis =)


----------



## Nebraxus (16. Oktober 2007)

vor ca. 2 Monaten bei den Ogern in Nagrand ein blaues Juwelenschleiferrezept. 400gold drinnen, 20 sekunden später wars weg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Schambambel (16. Oktober 2007)

Mein "wertvollster" Drop war das Rezept Lebensentzug. Hab ich damals auf Sen'Jin für 1250 Gold verkauft.


----------



## Refros (16. Oktober 2007)

Meiner war bisher die "Blutklinge" . In BRD von den non-elite Hunden gedroppt und für 350g Sofortkauf weg gegangen.

Ein paar Tage später ist dann in Un'goro "Schicksal" gedropped. Hab dann leider gegen meinen Schami-Kollegen verloren...ich hatte ne 15 und er ne 16 *argh*
Hat sie für 250g verkloppt und so sein Epicmount finanziert.


----------



## vikale (16. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
Naja Epix hatte ich noch keine, die net beim aufheben gebunden waren.
Aber in letzter Zeit sehr oft "Pulsierender Kristallschild" und "der überbringer des Todes".
Und ja es gibt solche deppen die sich den Stab um 400g kaufen.
Schild krieg ich immer um die 200 weg.

mfg.vikale


----------



## Hicks1 (16. Oktober 2007)

In Nagrand das Juwe Rezept für 5% chance keine zauberzeit zu verlieren oder so für 600g


----------



## ***Amalek*** (16. Oktober 2007)

Der Plan für das Teufelsstahllangschwert


----------



## myxemio (16. Oktober 2007)

SPL1FFSTAR schrieb:


> weltenbrecher, muhahah
> für 10k verkooft.
> und dann noch ne zwergische handkanone (: 500g




10K ??????          und dann beschweren sich alle, weil die items so teuer sind....     


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mfggggg (16. Oktober 2007)

mein seltenstes warn epic das war platte mit ap un crit weiß die werte nicht mehr damals vor knapp nem monat für 1360g verkauft hatte dann mein epicmount^^


----------



## Toyuki (16. Oktober 2007)

myxemio schrieb:


> 10K ??????          und dann beschweren sich alle, weil die items so teuer sind....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



der is bop...


----------



## Cl!mber (16. Oktober 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> der is bop...



Hehe, Ja.. Schon komisch das der Weltenbrecher bei Fathom Lord Karathress in SSC dropt ne? ^^


----------



## Issen1 (16. Oktober 2007)

Ein Juwelierrezept für 650g und eins für 400g


----------



## Myhordi (16. Oktober 2007)

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=873
hab den für 200g verkauft


Arcimbold schrieb:


> Hä, hä... Der Lebensschenkende Umhang ist bei mir random in den Botanika (damals hieß das noch Botanikum) gedroppt, ist aber noch Teil meines Heiloutfits, wenn ich nicht so aufs Mana achten muss. Im scharlachroten Kloster hatte ich auch den Stab des Jordan, was mein Moonkin laaaange Zeit getragen hat. Ansonsten n paar blaue und ein episches Teil, allerding low level, alle zwischen 100 und 600 g. Nett war in den Mechanar das Rezept des Elixiers des erheblichen Magierbluts - Rezept nicht verkauft, aber die Elixiere, seitdem hab ich die epische Fluggestalt, und ein Juwi-Schleiferrezept in Nagrand, das für 400 g übern Tisch ging...


hab den stab des Jordan auch im klster gedroppt bekommen


----------



## Mahoni-chan (16. Oktober 2007)

Noch vor BC ist mir mein erstes Epic überhaupt gedroppt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das ging für 1500g an wen anderes. Ein Server-Firstdrop halt ^^

Bei heutigen Verhältnissen sind das so 10000-15000g :>


----------



## SpecialAgent (16. Oktober 2007)

mir ist zwar noch nix episches in die hände gefallen aber dafür n kollege von mir und das gleich 2x



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich glaub der hat die dinger jeweils um die 800g vertickt und hatte somit sehr schnell sein epic mount ^^


----------



## aengaron (16. Oktober 2007)

> Hi,
> Naja Epix hatte ich noch keine, die net beim aufheben gebunden waren.
> Aber in letzter Zeit sehr oft "Pulsierender Kristallschild" und "der überbringer des Todes".
> Und ja es gibt solche deppen die sich den Stab um 400g kaufen.
> ...



Boah den Schild für 200g. Da haste aber nen teuren Server. Bei uns liegt der so zwischen 35-60g :-(

Ich persönlich hab erst ein World Épic gehabt. Lilienkranz oder so. Naja Heilteil fürn Hals. Hat mein Pala ne genze Weile benutzt.

An blauen Zeugs Ceds Schnitzer (250g) den pulsierenden Kristallschild bereits mehrfach (nachdem ich mir den schon im AH zugelegt hatte natürlich xD.

Rezepte werden bei uns in der Gilde i.d.R. net verkauft, sondern den entsprechenden Leutz zugeschustert^^

Achja vlt. noch ein Erlebnis von gestern: Der Krieger in meiner Twinkgruppe hat in einem ZF-Run sowohl Sul'thraze als auch Jang'thraze bekommen. Lucker der^^

Lg

Aengaron im Dienste des Lichts


----------



## Nomadenseele (16. Oktober 2007)

Toyuki schrieb:


> Hi
> ich wollt mal wissen was eurer Wertvollster drop war (den ihr verkauft habt).
> 
> Meiner war ein Juwelnschleifer Rezept (weiß grade net mehr wälches glaub ne +8crit teil) habs für 300g vertickt
> ...



Stab des Naturzorns für 1600 Gold
Ein lila Schmiedeplan für einen Heilerstab 1000 g
Halsband der Buße 350 Gold
Hasttrank (2mal, einmal verkauft) 650 Gold.
Die lila Bestienmeister- Hose (ka, wie die heisst) 400 Gold
Klinge von Schattenfang 600 Gold
Ein lila Schert für ca Lev 45 (ka, wie das hieß) 150 Gold
Ein lila Dolch für 1000 Gold

Das war bis jetzt alles.


----------



## Arkoras (16. Oktober 2007)

Ich hab mal ein leichtes Leder um 10g ins ah gestellt und als ich dann wieder einlogge, hat mir das jemand abgekauft! Naja, für mich waren das damahls ne unglaubliche Summe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## gethonic (16. Oktober 2007)

..hatte mal 2 juwelenschleifer- rezepte direkt hintereinander be zwei mobs in area 52, ich wusste gar nicht was die wert waren, mein gruppenmitglied auch nicht, ´wollter der fairniss wegen eines abgeben. ..er meinte, nee, schon ok... danach hab ich erstmal (in og angekommen) leute gefragt, und über den handelschannel ne auktion gestartet... gingen beide zusammen bei 680g weg... man, hab ich mich gefreut^^


----------



## Arthurossos (16. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir ist mal Klinge der zauberrei bei den water elementals in smv gedroppt. Ging für 2050g über die Ladentheke.


----------



## Thugsta (16. Oktober 2007)

Legendäre Fesseln des Windsuchers rechte Hälfte von Gaar in Mc ^^


----------



## The Holy Paladin (16. Oktober 2007)

Mein wertvollster Dropp war ´´Lebensstein´´ is bei mir in Tyr´s Hand beim farmen gedroppt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bashery (16. Oktober 2007)

Einmal Rezept für den Hasttrank um die 900g vk. und nächsten Tag Epic Schneiderrezept für 1200g vertickt^^ 
n1 für mich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (16. Oktober 2007)

2x Muster "Wickeltuch der Vergeltung" einmal an die Freundin geschickt und eimal verkauft für 500G 
1x Framen 1x Questen
Mom hab ich "Handschuhe der lebendigen Berührung" oder so was in der Art noch zu verkaufen auch beim Questen


----------



## osama (16. Oktober 2007)

muss sagen ich hab noch nix wertvolles gefunden und spiele seit release 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 find nur dumme bop rezepte die ich net benutzen kann xD...ärgerlich war aber das ich mal nen epischen ring gefunden habe blöderweise nicht mit meinem char war damals vom kumpel leider anderer server sonst hätte ich ihn für mich genommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

) xD aber komisch is das den keiner wollte obwohl des ein 1a tank ring war


----------



## mazze3333 (16. Oktober 2007)

AW-Thore schrieb:


> 2x Muster "Wickeltuch der Vergeltung" einmal an die Freundin geschickt und eimal verkauft für 500G
> 1x Framen 1x Questen
> Mom hab ich "Handschuhe der lebendigen Berührung" oder so was in der Art noch zu verkaufen auch beim Questen




du hast ne freundinn   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 wenn du des nebenbei noch machst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vénom (16. Oktober 2007)

Mein wertvollster Drop war eigentlich bei der 2ten Mob Gruppe ever in SSC 2 x Nethervortex gedopt, gleich die Brust Fertig gebaut =D

Kaputze des Weisen Heilers - 1200 G
Hose des Weisen Heilers - 1300 G

Sonst halt Paar Urmondstofftaschen á 350-450 G

Bei drops hatte ich nie glück die waren immer alle gut für mcih und nicht für mein Potemonalie


----------



## Brat (16. Oktober 2007)

myxemio schrieb:


> 10K ??????          und dann beschweren sich alle, weil die items so teuer sind....
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaub nicht alles was die leute schreiben,das ding ist bop und dropt in SSC und das es einer für 10k kaufen würde glaub ich auch nicht.


----------



## Salafur (16. Oktober 2007)

mein wertvollster dropp war Blendschlag, den ich für 2000 sofortkauf ins ah gestellt habe, war in 
1min 5 sek verkauft^^ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Finel (17. Oktober 2007)

Mein wertvollster Drop an den ich mich erinnern kann, war ein Juwe-Rezept für irgend nen Metasockel, gedroppt bei den Dämonen in Ogrila wo man für die Dailys auch Senso spielen muss... AH => 600g^^


----------



## Dagon1 (17. Oktober 2007)

Nunja, nichts episches.......

Aber ich hab "Der eine Ring" geangelt und bin den immerhin für 400g losgeworden.

Wer sowas gern sammelt lässt dafür auch mal die Stats links liegen.


Mit glücklosem Gruss


Tarrion


----------



## #BaSHeD (17. Oktober 2007)

Dagon1 schrieb:


> Aber ich hab "Der eine Ring" geangelt und bin den immerhin für 400g losgeworden.
> 
> Tarrion



WTF?? bei uns geht geht der für 10g raus oO
 naja, mein wertvollster drop war "Stab des Jordan" bei nem goblin in strangle...

nuja, ich war mage, hab den also gelich angezogen^^


----------



## Dagon1 (17. Oktober 2007)

#BaSHeD schrieb:


> WTF?? bei uns geht geht der für 10g raus oO




Ich bin den auch nicht im AH losgeworden..........nachdem ich im Handelschannel geworben hab hat man mir die Summe angeboten und da konnte ich einfach nicht nein sagen^^.


----------



## hooked (17. Oktober 2007)

Ich bin deprimiert.

Hier lese ich Posts von Leuten die schon 100 Epische World Drops hatten.
Und ich? Genau keinen einzigen.

Kein Wunder hab ich WoW aufgehört. :>


----------



## Weedshop (17. Oktober 2007)

Wozu wollt ihr eigentlich das ganze gold?
Wassermounts die 5000g kosten gibts in Wrath Of the lich king bestimmt net


----------



## Haggard215 (17. Oktober 2007)

hmm..
hatte schon en haufen epic-drops ...nur leider nur im lvlbereich von 40-55 ging nie einz für mehr als 200g weg ..nur pech, finde dauernt epics nur sindse nix wert^^


----------



## teroa (17. Oktober 2007)

mhmh seid bc nix mehr ansonsten vor bc
schädelflammenschild,axt des tiefenwaldes,und noch viele andere


----------



## wýrm.. (17. Oktober 2007)

mein wichtigster dropp , war meine freundin ... aber mist jetzt werd ich sie nicht mehr los 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Briefklammer (17. Oktober 2007)

glaube das war der dolch aus bsf
hab den bei den allis für 999g verkauft^^


----------



## Szyslak (17. Oktober 2007)

wýrm.. schrieb:


> mein wichtigster dropp , war meine freundin ... aber mist jetzt werd ich sie nicht mehr los
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Kenn ich.. Ist leider Seelengebunden und nicht verkäuflich.. Kann man leider nur wegschmeissen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mautor (17. Oktober 2007)

Mein wertvollster Drop war die Axt Hirnhacker als low lvl. und ein Schild beides Epic später noch son ne rare Axt ca. 600g verk.


----------



## Melian (17. Oktober 2007)

Schwinger schrieb:


> don santos berühmtes jagdgewehr - is für 920g weggegangen,gefunden bei en wasserelementaren bei skettis =)



Ohgott.. das geht bei uns für 1500 weg.. Hast aber ein schlechtes Geschäft gemacht^^

Ich hab mal diese Wirbelaxt da bekommen, für 100 g verkauft, und noch so ein level 58 epic dings, axt des tiefenwaldes, das hab ich allerdings disenchanten lassen, da der nexus damals noch mehr wert war als das teil selber. war vor Bc.

Humm.. äh.. sonst halt noch diverse blaue juwelierrezepte, hab ich aber selber gebraucht mit dem twink..

und zweimal ist schon der epic heal kolben gedroppt, hat aber zweimal jemand need gehabt.


----------



## Tahiria (17. Oktober 2007)

Mein wertvollster Drop war das lila Item ab lvl 70 "Der Nachtwächter" hab´s für 999g verkauft.
Und dann noch so ne komische "Skelettkeule" für PvP Twinks das hab ich für 50g verkauft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aneisha (17. Oktober 2007)

also meine besten dropps waren aufjeden fall die 5nethervortex für den Boten des Sturms  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (schmiedehammer)


----------



## Clive (17. Oktober 2007)

ich hatte noch nie world drops 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

((


----------



## Cazor (17. Oktober 2007)

Hatte auch nie Random Drops, musste mir immer sowas kaufen. Irgendwann ist mir eine ingame Freundin gedroppt, wertvollst, und jetzt haben wir im Schattenmond [Die Nachtklinge] gefunden.. Fluch oder Freude? Haben sie für 1499g im AH und keiner willse. Abyss Rat Horde wer mag^^


----------



## fiducia (17. Oktober 2007)

mein wertvollster drop in WoW - hmm, ich habe vor etwa einem Jahr eine gnomenmagierin  im schlingendorntal gefunden - sie sah episch aus und IST es immer noch - seit einigen monaten leben wir zusammen!

das könnt ihr nicht topen *grinst*


----------



## Kujon (17. Oktober 2007)

hatte schon 3 x einen epic-drop gefunden, und war nur einmal in einer gruppe, ich glückspilz

einmal auf ca. stufe 40, ein epischer Bogen, hab den damals aber verschenk...dann mit einer gruppe ein episches schild und da ich lv. 45 war und noch immer kein mount hatte (hätte ich doch den bogen verkauft^^) kam mir das grad recht; hab das dann mit gier gewonnen^^^

und das letzte war "Schicksal" ein episches lv. 52er Schwert, war alleine im Un'Goro-Krater - und das war dann der Grund, warum ich einen Krieger angefangen habe und auch heute noch spielen (aber er wär gelöscht worden, wär das Schwert nicht gedroppt, garantiert...das war wohl wirklich schicksal, denn heute macht der Krieger spass^^)


----------



## Malchezzar (17. Oktober 2007)

> weltenbrecher, muhahah
> für 10k verkooft.
> und dann noch ne zwergische handkanone (: 500g




LOOOOL du n4p xD
der Streitkolben is BoP also leider nix mit den 10k gold 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




P.S. 





> Weltenbrecher
> 
> Wird beim Aufheben gebunden
> Zweihändig	Streitkolben
> ...


----------



## Boldwin (17. Oktober 2007)

Gedroppt bei einem Boss in HDZ2 Blendschlag, habs immer noch auf der Bank liegen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Und hab noch ein seltenes Teil gedroppt bekommen: Autogramm von Foror & Tigule, ist zwar grau aber ein sehr seltener drop  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Antilli (17. Oktober 2007)

Da gehöre ich wohl zu den Glücklicheren :-)

- Ogerhöhle in Strangle -> epischer Dolch: 400G
- In Kiste in Hearth Glen -> Pläne für epische Rüstung, selber erlernt
- Blackrock Feste -> Zwergische Handkanone, 150G
- Stratholme -> Zwergische Handkanone, leider nicht erwürfelt
- Westl. Pessis -> Epischer Bogen, leider nicht erwürfelt
- Nähe Manaschmiede Duro -> Epische 1-Handaxt, 870G (wurde durch 3 geteilt)

Von den blauen Sache rede ich schon gar nicht mehr :-) Aber mir wäre viel lieber, wenn ich mal was nützliches finden würde...


----------



## Ultimegolem (17. Oktober 2007)

okay ich habe oft loot glück aber mein Iteam das ich fürs Teuerste gold verkauft habe war der Epische Druiden Stab
Level 70 mit denn 200mana weniger verwandlungs kosten 
Hier die geschichte dazu habs fürr 2222g 22s und 22k ins ah gestellt...lange zeit nichts bis mich jemand 20minuten vor ablauf angeschrieben Hatm it "hey ich kauf die denn Druiden stab auch für 3000gold ba okay? ...naja da ich kein Kind von Traurigkeit bin habe ich natürlich ja gesat und war um 2800gold reicher (-200g Ah gebüren>.<)
Achso der drop War ein monat nach bc xD


----------



## dragon1 (17. Oktober 2007)

habe in dm ein gruenes schwert gekriegt und an einen verruckten um 5g verkauft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SehrBoehZe (17. Oktober 2007)

Schwinger schrieb:


> don santos berühmtes jagdgewehr - is für 920g weggegangen,gefunden bei en wasserelementaren bei skettis =)



is bei mir auch gedropt... mit dem unterschied das ich aber 1750g für bekommen habe! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knowme (17. Oktober 2007)

Naja 3mal die Assasinklinge.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Hab ca 150mal BSF gesäubert.^^


----------



## K0l0ss (17. Oktober 2007)

Antilli schrieb:


> Da gehöre ich wohl zu den Glücklicheren :-)
> 
> - Ogerhöhle in Strangle -> epischer Dolch: 400G
> - In Kiste in Hearth Glen -> Pläne für epische Rüstung, selber erlernt
> ...



Ich habe kein Lootglück wie unser Glückspilz hier... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Mein Wertvollster Drop?

Kristallgeschmiedete Kriegsaxt...150g.


----------



## eMJay (17. Oktober 2007)

mazze3333 schrieb:


> du hast ne freundinn
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



die zockt auch wei man das auch lesen kann  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## eMJay (17. Oktober 2007)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Kristallgeschmiedete Kriegsaxt...150g.


die ist bei mir auf dem server 25G wert


----------



## Bl4d3 (17. Oktober 2007)

vikale schrieb:


> Hi,
> Naja Epix hatte ich noch keine, die net beim aufheben gebunden waren.
> Aber in letzter Zeit sehr oft "Pulsierender Kristallschild" und "der überbringer des Todes".
> Und ja es gibt solche deppen die sich den Stab um 400g kaufen.
> ...


das schild um 200g??????????????????????????????????????ß
auf blackrock steht das immer um 40g +- 10g drinnen^^


----------



## Knowme (17. Oktober 2007)

AW-Thore schrieb:


> die ist bei mir auf dem server 25G wert



Bei mir 500g. o.O


----------



## K0l0ss (17. Oktober 2007)

AW-Thore schrieb:


> die ist bei mir auf dem server 25G wert



Bei uns mittlerweile auch. Nur war kurz nach BCReleas...


----------



## The Sphinx (17. Oktober 2007)

Mein wertvollster drop hmmm^^
Glaub ein juwelenrezept für 200g oder so hatte noch kein epic drop oder so


----------



## Wildthing (17. Oktober 2007)

Wertvollster Drop: Lolas Abend (Im moment im AH, also noch keine Ahnung für wieviel ichs verkauf)

Persönlich wertvollster Drop war damals bei Ragnaros der Gurt des Ansturms. Über den hab ich mich extrem gefreut damals. ^^


----------



## ovisan (17. Oktober 2007)

damals ca 1 woche bevor reiten teuer wurde und net das mount , und ich noch mit 40er mount unterwegs war und kaum gold , warn wir zg , und was droppt thekal ?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

was habe ik mich über den tiger gefreut das war mit abstand der beste drop in meinem wow leben  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

btw horde  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cvar (18. Oktober 2007)

Wildthing schrieb:


> Wertvollster Drop: Lolas Abend (Im moment im AH, also noch keine Ahnung für wieviel ichs verkauf)
> 
> Persönlich wertvollster Drop war damals bei Ragnaros der Gurt des Ansturms. Über den hab ich mich extrem gefreut damals. ^^



wie gern  hätt ich den tiger


----------



## Wnsgames (18. Oktober 2007)

SPL1FFSTAR schrieb:


> weltenbrecher, muhahah
> für 10k verkooft.
> und dann noch ne zwergische handkanone (: 500g




Hmmmm, den Weltenbrecher also, interessant.

Dann gugg dir das mal genauer an und erzähl mir wie das mit dem verkaufen für 10k genau war^^




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## timmf (18. Oktober 2007)

Der wertvollste verkaufbare Drop war bei mir



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habs aber selbst angezogen.
Ansonsten hatte ich nur ein Worlddrop epic



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hat ein paar Hundert G gebracht


----------



## Yayoi (18. Oktober 2007)

Hab noch nie ein Epic gefunden, dass nicht seelengebunden war. Aber bei mir sind die Wahrscheinlichkeiten für Drops sowieso anders (heißt nicht vorhanden), da sind sich sogar meine Gildenkollegen einig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (18. Oktober 2007)

naja grade mein erstes world epix rezept gedropt =)

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=24306

habs noch net verkauft aber habs mal für 1600 im ah gesehen

ich liebe schergrad 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jhonny94 (19. Oktober 2007)

Mein wertvollster dropp? schon die ein oder andere epic waffe. nen freund von mir hat caster  schwert von archimonde!!! das hol ich mir auch demnächst. 

Hier ma nen link zum Schewrt ---> http://wow.buffed.de/?i=30910  <----- 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Hier ma mein Twink:





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Toyuki (19. Oktober 2007)

Jhonny94 schrieb:


> Mein wertvollster dropp? schon die ein oder andere epic waffe. nen freund von mir hat caster  schwert von archimonde!!! das hol ich mir auch demnächst.
> 
> Hier ma nen link zum Schewrt ---> http://wow.buffed.de/?i=30910  <-----
> 
> ...



und wovon träumst du nachts? dein twink hat mit 42 bt,hyjal etc gecleart? ... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lurock (19. Oktober 2007)

mmh, das einzigste epic was ich gelootet hab, und welches nicht bop war, war schicksal.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
3 mal ist die auktion abgelaufen dann hab ichs für 20g verkauft gekriegt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
nachthäscher bringt einem da deutlich mehr, 6 mal gedroppt in bsf mit nem twink jeweils 30g. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Lakron (20. Oktober 2007)

Bei mir was es damals Nachtklinge (epic schwert ab stufe 39) ging für 80g weg (vor bc)
Nach bc leider noch kein epic das nicht bop war, das wertvollste bis jetzt war der überbringer des todes, der dann dafür gleich 2 mal^^ den einen trag ich und der andere ging für 490g weg (war da gerade frisch 70 damals hat man solchen wucher noch gekauft)  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Funnykov (20. Oktober 2007)

hab nur 1 mal die 70er BM-Hose (Gamaschen der Tierherrschaft oder wie die hießen) gewonnen beim würfeln in der Dampfkammer, für 550g (<<< war sogar noch freundschaftspreis) an einen gildi verkauft


----------



## Radängel (20. Oktober 2007)

formel: schild - geringes droppen als ich nen kumpel durchs kloster gezogen hab, das rezept wollte einer unbedingt haben hats mir für 600g abgekauft - damit war mein epic finanziert =)


----------



## Divisor (20. Oktober 2007)

1. Präzise kalibriertes Scheisseisen (verschenkt Oo)
2. Hurricane (der olle bogen da, 80g)
3. Nachtklinge (verschenkt (ich bin so dummOo))

jeweils mitm anderen Char beim normalen lvln


----------



## Fialldarg (20. Oktober 2007)

Brat schrieb:


> Glaub nicht alles was die leute schreiben,das ding ist bop und dropt in SSC und das es einer für 10k kaufen würde glaub ich auch nicht.




Wennste in der buffed.de gegenstandsdatenbank schaust steht da
"Beim Aufheben gebunden" und n Händler der 10k zahlt LOL ???


----------



## McMo007 (20. Oktober 2007)

Wächterumhang, 50g XP


----------



## GangstaT (20. Oktober 2007)

20 schildkrötenschuppen 30g^^
naja hatte bisher nur n paar epic oda rar drop und wenn bop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
naja ich werd demnächst bsf häufiger besuch abstatten


----------



## Ashaqun (20. Oktober 2007)

Funnykov schrieb:


> hab nur 1 mal die 70er BM-Hose (Gamaschen der Tierherrschaft oder wie die hießen) gewonnen beim würfeln in der Dampfkammer, für 550g (<<< war sogar noch freundschaftspreis) an einen gildi verkauft



Unwahrscheinlich. Da droppt Gamaschen des Wildtierfürsten. Die sind Hunter D3 und seelengebunden....


----------



## Arcanem (20. Oktober 2007)

mein wertvollster dropp war lange vor bc, da war ich lbrs (ja, lbrs) mit 9 anderen leuten und es droppt die Axt des Tiefwaldes, ich stell sie ins ah und nach 2 stunden hab ich 250g in der post gehabt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GreatJ (21. Oktober 2007)

Vorlage: Gediegener Stern der Elune (http://wow.buffed.de/?i=24033)

ging an jemanden aus der gilde


----------



## Aylaiun (21. Oktober 2007)

[Nozdormus Unterhose] , für 5 Kupfer weggeworfen^^


----------



## Kiluan (21. Oktober 2007)

hmm es sind haufenweise epics gedroppt: Nachdem ich Segnung hatte gehen wir Strat da droppt der epic dudu ring mit stärke bew und ausdauer kp wie der hieß.           nichts
Sethek Hero: Uraltes Szepter von Szui-min                  nichts
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=2291 in Brd = AH 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

                30 g für jeden
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=2824                      20g für jeden
und noch eins mehr wo mir der namen net einfallen jedes mal mit freunden und immer hats der bekommen der need hatte oder fair den ah gewinn aufgeteilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und dann noch welche die ich so gefunden hatte: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=1447                      40g
dann die die in geschenkpapier auffer bank vergammeln: http://wow.buffed.de/?i=17007       0g
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=12728 die nix wert waren weil ich sie zu bc zeiten gefunden hatte    20 g


----------



## Mondenkynd (21. Oktober 2007)

Nichts besonderes...bis heute kein Epic-Drop  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knowme (21. Oktober 2007)

Gestern Abend von einem Eber im Schattenmondtal gedroppt:


http://wow.buffed.de/?i=31343


----------



## Nairus (21. Oktober 2007)

Ich war mit lvl 52 ganz gemütlich grinden im Teufelswald, als So n Vieh in Jaerdenar oder wie des Heißt die Schattenklinge Droppen lässt, ich dacht mir erst ich seh nicht recht.
2 Mobs später loote ich Promt noch den Kang der köpfer raus (bisher beide Epixx).
Der Folgende mob droppt mit Mugthols Helm, ich war da schon ganz happy, zusammen 1k gold gebracht^^
Frostwolf zahlt sowas halt^^


----------



## WolfyWolf (22. Oktober 2007)

Blendschlag, ging für 1950G auf Antonidas ausm AH an den glücklichen Käufer, ansonsten noch Hasttrank,den hab ich aber selber gelernt=)


----------



## noizycat (22. Oktober 2007)

Zumindest für mich wertvoll: Meine 3 Pet-Drachen. Ich liebe pets. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonstens gabs schon die 1 oder andere Dunkelmondkarte ...


----------



## Diamond1611 (22. Oktober 2007)

wertvollster drop...schicksal in stratholme, mein erster random epic in meiner WoW laufbahn und gleich gewonnen ^^, allerdings war das mit teuerste was ich mal verkauft habe ein stack Netherstoff, habs ausversehen für 120g anstatt 1g20s reingesetzt und jmd hats gekauft oO ^^


----------



## Extremangler (22. Oktober 2007)

Hab Blendschlag bekommen und hatte mich beim im selben Instanzrun gedroppten Rächer zurückgehalten und hatte prompt Glück beim Würfeln....sicher ein Ausgleich: den Tag davor bekam ich während 3 Instanzen nur verkratzte und muffige Lederrüstung;-)


----------



## cybergamer (22. Oktober 2007)

Knochenhäschers Schneide 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Minimilch (22. Oktober 2007)

Ist mir gestern mal wieder passiert :-( 
Mein Freund spielt seinen Krieger hoch also hab ich schnell mit meinem Prister ausgeholfen. Also wir gehen Managruft Gruppe war auch schnell voll fehlte aber stark an dmg. Nach einer Minute steh ich zufällig neben dem Jäger und mir fällt auch das er wenn überhaupt nur mal sein Pet drauf schickt also /w ich ihn an "Hey keine Pfeile dabeI? ^^" Da kam nur ein "oh doch mach aber neben bei Hausaufgaben". -.-

Auch nach mehrmaligem ermahnen hat er sich nicht überzeugen lassen sich mal eben anzustrengen hat das nach mehrer Adds nurch doof rumstehen gepullt. Und alles in allem war es eine schreckliche Gruppe. Wir haben uns trotzdem durchgequält und am Ende meinen die noch wir könnten ja die Begleit Q machen. Naja da hab ich mich schnell mit einen "Ne ich muss jetzt wirklich off" gerettet. :-)


----------



## Bria (22. Oktober 2007)

Wertvollster Drop? ;D

Najo des sind Die Nethervortex der Gilde, die für 600g das Stück vertickt werden.

Gogo Nethervortexgold, Mats und schwupp hast nen feinen Gurt etc. ;D


----------



## Knowme (22. Oktober 2007)

Yeah, ebend von einem Rar Mob in Westfall den "Wachpostenumhang" bekommen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ascia (30. Oktober 2007)

http://wow.buffed.de/?i=2163

Schattenklinge

Bei nem Humanoid in der Brennenden Steppe.
Ist bisher mein einziger epischer Drop außerdem bin cih erst lvl 55


----------



## Coverripper (31. Oktober 2007)

Wertvollster Drop:

Klinge der Zauberei  ---> gedroppt bei den Ogern in der Hügelwand, Wälder von Terrokar

verkauft nach 3 Monaten für grad ma 800 Gold.

Naja Nozdormu halt ^^


----------



## BlutundEisen (31. Oktober 2007)

Minimilch schrieb:


> Ist mir gestern mal wieder passiert :-(
> Mein Freund spielt seinen Krieger hoch also hab ich schnell mit meinem Prister ausgeholfen. Also wir gehen Managruft Gruppe war auch schnell voll fehlte aber stark an dmg. Nach einer Minute steh ich zufällig neben dem Jäger und mir fällt auch das er wenn überhaupt nur mal sein Pet drauf schickt also /w ich ihn an "Hey keine Pfeile dabeI? ^^" Da kam nur ein "oh doch mach aber neben bei Hausaufgaben". -.-
> 
> Auch nach mehrmaligem ermahnen hat er sich nicht überzeugen lassen sich mal eben anzustrengen hat das nach mehrer Adds nurch doof rumstehen gepullt. Und alles in allem war es eine schreckliche Gruppe. Wir haben uns trotzdem durchgequält und am Ende meinen die noch wir könnten ja die Begleit Q machen. Naja da hab ich mich schnell mit einen "Ne ich muss jetzt wirklich off" gerettet. :-)



Erm, falsches Thema?!

Back-to-Topic: Mein wertvollster Drop war bisher die Vorlage: Tückischer Edeltopaz, ist für 300irgendwas Gold (Auctioneer halt) im AH weggegangen, allerdings erst im 3. Versuch -.-
Ansonsten nix groß Wertvolles mit BoE, hab dafür aber mal die Schattenklinge im AH in IF geschenkt bekommen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eigor-Madmortem (31. Oktober 2007)

mmhhh, also ich habe 3 70er und noch einen mit 69 aber mein einziger Epic Drop (nicht aus irgendeiner Instanz) war mit meinem ersten Char, meinem Jäger damals im Krater, bei dem Quest "Ein Köder für Lar'korwi" (http://wow.buffed.de/?q=4292) sind die Palisadenschulterstücke (http://wow.buffed.de/?i=14552) gedroppt.

Nun wir waren damals zu zweit und ratet mal wer sie beim Würfeln nicht gewonnen hat, genau ich.

---

Schwiegervater in Spee spielt auch WoW er hat viel mehr Glück mit World Random Drops, da waren schon mehrfach Epics dabei, allerdings ist er Farbenblind und das Lila ist keine Signalfarbe für Ihn, nun ja er hat einige Bücher von WoW wo er nachsehen kann. lach


----------



## Rodar (31. Oktober 2007)

hatte leider noch nie nen epic random drop 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



aber dafür seit BC ca 4-5 blaue schleifrezepte - immer für 350-500G im AH weggegangen
und ganz zu beginn von BC glaub am 4. Tag oder so in wälder von terrokar lvl 70 wasserherbeizauber rezept für den mage - ging für 750G damals übern Tisch!

sonst leider ned wirklich was!

Grüße

Rodar


----------



## MikkeyDee (31. Oktober 2007)

Epic Random Drop hatte ich bisher nur einmal. Das war so ziemlich am Anfang von WoW, so Sommer 2005. Ich war in Winterspring bei den Yetis in der Höhle und wollte Leder farmen. Da fiel die *Axt des Tiefwaldes*. Für damalige Verhältnisse eine Sensation. Zu der Zeit die beste 1H Axt überhaupt. Habe ich auch nicht verkauft, sondern als Shaman gleich angelegt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Darwen1 (31. Oktober 2007)

Mit meinem ersten char beim questen in Tanaris auf einmal hintereinader Eispanzerwams und son dolch gedropt.. is für ca. 200g zusammen(oder 500 weiß ich nichtmehr,war vor fast 1 1/2 Jahren ^^) weggegenagen. Für einen 40er war das schon ein Batzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nihilum999 (31. Oktober 2007)

also mein wertvollster drop war ein epic world random rezept fürn schmied hab ihc gleich für 1250g verkauft und gestern hab ich auch nen world random epic rezept für nen jäger von einen üfr 300 g gekauft  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

auch gleich ins ah und für 1300g weggegangen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  sonmit ist mein epicflugmount abbezahlt ... 


keine schulden mehr  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shadowfly (31. Oktober 2007)

Mein Wertvollster Drop nun ja eher ein Tag.

Eingeloggt mit meinem Schurken gehe ich eine Runde Arka und so ein kleines Tentakel Ding lässt Die Nachtklinge fallen (70 Epic Dolch) ich mich gefreut wie ein Schnitzel da ich Kampf Dolch gekillt bin ;-)

Nach der Instanz log ich auch mein Magier um um die Letzten 100k Ep für Level 70ig zu holen. Nach Langen Questen Im Schattenmondtal fehlen nur noch 5000 EP ich also zu den Blutelfen am Schwarzen Tempel Rufitems für Seher farmen als es Ping mach mein Mage ist 70ig ich schau in den Mobrein der mir das Level Up gebracht hat und siehe da eine Zauberklinge (Level 70ig Epic Casterschwert)

So muss das sein ;-)


----------



## Kupfer Oder Gold ? (31. Oktober 2007)

meine wertvollsten drops waren 1x den glimmerden reinholzstab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ka wie der genau heist 450g dann einmal den taraneisbrecher 100g  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  und noch einmal assasinenklinge und klinge von bsf die zusammen 750g eingebracht


----------



## Toyuki (1. November 2007)

naja kleines update gestern
http://wow.buffed.de/?i=23629
gefunden und auch sofort für 1500g verkauft 

noch 1 lvl und 1200g bis epic flugmount *freu*
(mein erster char auf dem realm)


----------



## MiKlAtScH (1. November 2007)

mhm habe schon paar gute sachen bekommen mit meinen hexer darmreißer hab ich für 500g verkauft ne axt weis nich mehr den namen da hat mir einer satte 900g geboten und jetz mit meinen priester hab ich stab des jordan bekommen habe mir überlegt den zu verkaufen dafür wollte mir einer 1100g geben aber was man hat das hat man oder nich =) 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Eco_ (1. November 2007)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 im Krater von Un'Goro bei nem Mob (350g im AH weggegangen)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 auch bei nem Mob im Nethersturm (750g im AH)


----------



## Vreen (8. November 2007)

hab heute ein rares juwelenschleifrezept für immerhin 550g verkauft,
lusteigerweise wusste ich garnicht was das wert ist und hab einfach mal gepokert,
ich glaub eigentlich wärs nur die hälfte wert gewesen


----------



## Ordimir (8. November 2007)

Mein wertvollster Drop war "Forus kompendium des Drachentöters"ging VOR BC für 2k wech!!

Der meinen Warri dann sehr lange finanzirt hat :-P


----------



## Härzi (8. November 2007)

Singende Kristallaxt für 1250g vk 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## TheDarkListener (8. November 2007)

Mein erstes EPIC mit LVL 55




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Man war das geil ^^


----------



## Genomchen (8. November 2007)

Juuhuuuu, da mein Bruder und ich je einen Account haben, wir aber mal mit dem einem oder anderen zocken, kann ich stolz sagen, daß wir seit gestern im Besitz des Könnens der Kapuze des Zauberschlags sind und das damit mein/unser bester Drop war. Is bei uns gestern beim ersten Boss in den zerschmetterten Hallen nonheroic gedroppt. Einfach nur noch geil....aber jetzt muss ich erstmal farmen gehen^^


----------

